# Help for hardgainers.



## Black Rider (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm new here so I thought i'd consult the experts. I've never been able to put on much muscle mass and when I use the high calorie shakes there are some bad side affects. Any others on here struggle with this and have any advice?


----------



## Built (Jan 26, 2011)

www.fitday.com 
Enter what you eat, and report back with your total calories, and grams protein, carb and fat. 

Also your current weight and height.


----------



## OutWhey (Jan 26, 2011)

Black Rider said:


> I'm new here so I thought i'd consult the experts. I've never been able to put on much muscle mass and when I use the high calorie shakes there are some bad side affects. Any others on here struggle with this and have any advice?


 When you say side effects, I am assuming this a minor? Such as bloating?


----------



## Black Rider (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, bloating being the biggest issue, and feeling so full I couldn't move. 

I'm about 5'11 and 185.

Average day.

Big bowl of oatmeal, 1 slice of wheat toast and 2 bananas for breakfast.
Mid morning snack of natural yogurt with honey and berries. Or three eggs with a little cheese instead of oatmeal.
Lunch is often where I know I blow it. I try to eat lots of veggies but end up with too many carb as that is what is served where I work. Choices like Pizza, Nachos, etc. I don't eat a lot but it's hard to eat better.
Dinner is better with chicken often and more veggies. I don't snack too much and I eat raw almonds throughout the day.
Calories usually between 2200-2500 a day.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 26, 2011)

Black Rider said:


> Yes, bloating being the biggest issue, and feeling so full I couldn't move.
> 
> I'm about 5'11 and 185.
> 
> ...



I see almost no protein in this diet with the exception of chicken at dinner.  I doubt you're getting anywhere near enough protein.


----------



## Built (Jan 26, 2011)

Black Rider said:


> Yes, bloating being the biggest issue, and feeling so full I couldn't move.
> 
> I'm about 5'11 and 185.
> 
> ...




Also, you're eating the same calories I do, and I'm a middle-aged woman who weighs 145 lbs soaking wet.

You are not a hard-gainer. You're an undereater. Your calories should be, at a minimum, 15 x your bodyweight and that's just to maintain. To gain, you'll need more than this. 

At 185 lbs, this means your maintenance is likely around 2800 a day (this is my middle-aged husband's maintenance calories, and he's 180 lbs).

To gain, you'll probably need to bring this up to 3300-3500 a day. 

There. Another of life's mysteries, solved.


----------



## Black Rider (Jan 27, 2011)

I forgot to add that I drink a protein shake everyday for 25g's. I have upped my diet before and I had a hard time eating that much. You're probably right, i'll have to figure out how to up my cals and still make them good ones.


----------



## troubador (Jan 27, 2011)

Start taking straight shots of olive oil with each meal. 

If you are really physically having difficulty eating that much. Try some quality digestive enzymes (they help break down the food).


----------



## Built (Jan 27, 2011)

^^ Olive oil is the bomb for "hardgainers" (who are, in fact, undereaters)


----------



## Black Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

I've never heard that before, what's it supposed to do?


----------



## Built (Jan 28, 2011)

Black Rider said:


> I've never heard that before, what's it supposed to do?


 
Gives you calories, son. 
Boosts test, too. Helps your boys turn cholesterol into testosterone.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jan 28, 2011)

Built nailed all the information you need to know.   I am also a hardgainer, ectomorph. I used to be 141lbs.  I took the advice from the members on this site and I went from 141 to 171 in 3 months no bs. (see pic to the left thats after my first 3 month bulk).  By the end of the 3rd month I was eating over 5,000 calories per day. I spread this out between 6-7 meals a day.  That worked great for my body.  

If you want to gain, you need to destroy yourself in the gym and then eat like crazy.  My body and most ectomorph / hardgainers respond much better to heavy weight and lower reps.   Add up your calories per day.  If you are not gaining, then add another 500.  If still not gaining, add another 500. 

This is what worked for me and I have helped many other hardgainers / ectomorphs with this advice. I used to be 141lbs and now I am 190lbs.  And yes take the olive oil shots or put it in with your food.


----------



## Black Rider (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, appreciate the advice.


----------



## Built (Jan 28, 2011)

ectomorph141, you just illustrated what I've said for years: there are no hardgainers; only under-eaters. I have yet to met a true "hard-gainer" with a "fast metabolism". 

In fitday is truth.

ectomorph141, your friends must have been SHOCKED!


----------

